# Calling all DMs: IRON DM competition is recruiting!



## Gradine (Sep 6, 2019)

We are looking for DMs who are willing to test their skills in an adventure writing competition that is one of EN World's oldest traditions! Can you turn a simple list of ingredients into a memorable adventure in 24 hours*? If you think you have what it takes, and I believe you do, then we are looking for you!

Add your name to the IRON DM Scheduling Thread and put your skills to the test!


----------

